# Cuyahoga Access????



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

My buddy and I are considering fishing the Cuyahoga this Sunday (unless we get too much rain). Can anyone give me any access areas??? We have a 14 ft aluminum boat with both a 10 hp outboard and an electric trolling motor. I don't want anyone to give away their "honey hole", but I'd like to get some suggestiosn on baits and a place to launch a boat. My buddy used to fish their 15-20 years ago, but he always waded the river, and most of his old areas are now private property.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

BK,
We'll be out for them this weekend, too.Had a fun autumn.Try the ramp at Waterworks Park in the Falls-head downriver and don't let those trailer wheels go beyond the warning sign-it's exact.You'll only need your electric, and anyway there is a 5hp ordinance,unless you have a waiver like the tourboats do.
We used to at times fish the Middlebury Rd. section but its illegal and VERY shallow now downstream.
So is the Front St. stretch currently but it gets deeper as you go, not shallower.Better fishing, anyway.
Might see you there-
Good Luck


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response! Lets just pray that we don't get too much rain. I am REALLY itching to fish, and I'd like to try something different so I thought that the Cuyahoga would be a nice change of pace. I was considering either casting husky jerks or bobber fishing with golden shiners. That is what I have done best with when fishing for pike in colder. Any suggestions???


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Homemaker,

I wasn't sure where Waterworks Park was so we ended up putting in at Russell Park. We fished today from about 8:00 until 1:30. We landed 9 pike with 3 betwen 30-33 in. Seven of them came on white spinnerbaits and 2 on bass shiners although we tried various presentations. We also had a few bite-offs and a few that shook us off. All of them were returned to fight again another day. It was definitely a great trip! Thanks for the help!!!!!

Bubba K


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WHAT ive been fishing russel just about every weekend and i have so far yet to get anyrtthing. pm me what u did I NEED TO KNOW. seriously


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

why is it illegal to fish by middlebury rd????? are you talking to put a boat in there? or to fish??


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

The ramp at Middlebury Rd. has been illegal and posted as such for many years;ever since the city paid for an official survey and found that not only was the land where the ramp was owned by the guy across the street, but that he really owned much more of it than even he thought he did.
It was just that people kept right on using it despite the posting,especially after the old man(who regularly gave us permission, as we always cleaned up the mess that others regularly left)was ill with cancer and I believe died in FloridaThe daughter lived there now last I heard-the house w/ the fir trees-and she's the one that started having people towed again last fall.
She had written a letter to the RC asking that the trespassers please quit tormenting her father some years ago.
If you have any doubts, contact Kent Parks & Rec.It's a no doubter.
As for shore fishing, I think their land ends down by the bridge.Again, the city might know.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Where they around this size at all? My buddy got this last fall.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice, fin. Some details on that one?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice northern


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

We didn't measure or weigh it because we wanted to get it back into the water. It was thick, around ten pounds. I caught this one today. Small but healthy:


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i found a pike in my minnow trap the other day. i thought it was a snake


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I also saw a guy catch one that he measured at 36 inches! That is huge for Ohio! I don't know the area, but we headed south, and didn't really start catching fish until we were at least a mile into the trip. I'm not sure how far we went, but it took us a while to get back to the launch when we finally decided to head back.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is south with or agenst the water flow


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah I knew that ramp was closed.... but you can fish there if you come in from somewhere else!


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

south is against the flow.....cast into and around wood.....the best areas seemed to be 3-4 foot deep bank edges that had wood on it especially the ones that were hit first by the sun as it came up....the fish were holding really tight to those deeper banks next to, not in, the wood.....a 3-4 foot deep bank edge was considered deep.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

hanks might try today


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Let me know how you do......also, please let me know how much the rain last night affected the river.....I am considering fishing Sunday, but it's over an hour drive from Lorain so I want to be sure that the river isn't chocalate milk......thanks!!!!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

It was real nice Thursday, kinda low, clear, fish were hitting right up to the boat. But it is coming down HARD in Kent at the moment. Not supposed to rain tomorrow, if thats the case, I think Sunday will be okay.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i didnt get to go out. but wanted to. i will be going there saterday . hopfully


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, it wasn't as good as last weekend. We managed one nice 30 incher and had a break off on a nice fish fish. We also had few follows, but they weren't real aggressive. We worked hard and covered a lot of water. I think that the cold weather last night and this morning really dropped the water temp making it tougher on casting hardware. I think that we would have done better had we fishing shiners or suckers.


----------

